# Urgent Help needed.



## MirdifMellow (Jul 21, 2008)

Our maids visa has expired and we are unable to sponsor her again until my husbands visa renewal is completed. At the moment she needs to return to the philipines as soon as possible as she tells me her father is on life support there and they dont think that he will make it if they turn off the machines. 

We have had some minor issues with this maid in the past, but as my DH says sometimes its better the devil you know. I on the other hand am very sceptical about this senario as she tells me a few days before her daughter is due to go on leave that her father is not well and she needs to go urgently, but according to her he has been in the hospital for five months now and the reason she didnt tell me earlier is that she didnt know..because she doesnt speak to her family in the phillipines......What I really dont believe that!!!

So now how do we go about getting her out of the country and do we still have to cancel her visa even though it has expired. Should we give her a month to see if she can make it back, or should we just tell her thanks but you need to find yourself another job  what if she is telling the truth about her father this would be a horrible thing to do to anyone no matter how bad they were at their job.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you not just call the hospital the father is at, to be a decent person to let her speak to her father as well as just verify the story? Can not imagine being in the situation where not able to talk/call my family on a regular basis  You will have to cancel the maids visa. Deciding if you wish to keep employing a person or not is a personal choice. You will have to pay the fees for going over the visa and put her on a flight home. 

I for one am baffled how you do not have a working relationship with this person that you sponsor for employment to know if she speaks with her family.

62 views and no one had answered so I answered... honestly.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Once the visa is expired, there is 30 days grace period. After the grace period, there is a penalty of AED 10 per day for RENEWAL.

If she is going out of the country even her visa expired, you still need to cancel it. If she goes out without cancelling her visa, it will be cancelled anyway. When she returns, the immigration at the airport will stamped her visa cancelled but she needs a NEW visa before her arrival.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If her visa has expired already, send her back to the Philippines and then start working on a new visa for her as soon as your husband's visa is renewed. I'm sure she'll be happy with the fact that she gets to spend some time back home with her dad and family, and also feel comforted knowing that she will have a job for her to return to. All this is assuming you still would like to hire her back. 
Don't you provide her with some sort of phone card or more importantly, a SIM card and cell phone so that she can call her family back home once a week?
I agree with Jynx. Why can't we stick to a certain standard that is adhered to in the corporate environment (mostly) and treat our housekeepers and nannies with some sort of professionalism to say the least. They perform a service and we pay them a salary - same as the corporate world. Then why do we not make an effort to help them improve their job performance (if it's lacklustre) or even understand what they are going through in their lives. We constantly whine about how stressful our lives are but expect our housekeepers to put in 100% no matter what.
And by saying all of this, I am in no way putting you in the hot seat. It is the general attitude of the people in Dubai to treat their housekeepers and nannies like slaves whilst paying them a minimum wage with no additional benefits whatsoever.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Minimum wage is a stretch... dont you think pammy? 

Just toss her back and get a new one as they are a dime a dozen. Might as well try again to see if you can find someone who will be more appreciative of the opportunity.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

chay14ph said:


> Once the visa is expired, there is 30 days grace period. After the grace period, there is a penalty of AED 10 per day for RENEWAL.
> 
> .



Sorry, its AED 25 and not AEd 10. AED 10 is for the free zone.


----------

